# utah L walleye



## dibb03 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hit utah lake yesterday... caught one walleye. I have a picture but don't know how to post it. Can I email someone the picture and have them post it for me?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hit me. I'll post it for you.

Or you can just make a copy of the pic and resize it to 618 W and you can upload it to the site in your post.

Either way.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

where were you fishing Dibb? made a scouting trip there today after Cabelas.


----------



## dibb03 (Dec 17, 2007)

Poo Pie, Sent you a PM


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, Dibb. That's quite the walleye you caught! Check it out, folks:

[attachment=0:3bgsbt6e]walleye.jpg[/attachment:3bgsbt6e]


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

**** nice fish...


----------



## dibb03 (Dec 17, 2007)

LOAH, thanks for helping me with that picture.


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice fish and and wear at on the lake did you caught it Im going there friday Going for walleye to but dont know much so i want to here about it and what type of lure wear u using when you caught it and what time :?:


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats Freakin awesome!!! ITS HUGE!!!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great looking walleye thats a biggun!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Dibb catches big fish. I remember a post of his from the DWR forum and he caught a fatty cutt from the berry around spawn time. People actually gave him crap over it saying he snagged it or something. Anyhow, good stuff.

Glad you found us, Dibb.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That is a nice "eye" Big female. Great job on the catch. I will get crap for this, but what the hell. I like to hook the "bigguns" to, and it is a hard thing to hook such a fish and then let it go. I'm not saying to let all you catch go! But I will keep one big one for the wall, and then let the rest go. I keep the smaller males for table fare. I like to let the females go so they can do there "spawn thing" I look at it like this...... For every big female you keep that is layind up to 50,000 eggs, and then of that 50,000 that actualy make it to 18" walleye is slim. I would guess about a 20% rate , if that. I think you are taking away from the "good fishery" and harming it. 

Great fish though!!!!! It has been about two years since I have landed a 10 plus pounder.  Hope I can do it this year, I have four on the wall now, so I don't "need" another one.....Great job!!!!!


----------



## gunner 9 (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice walleye. I like your fish stringer it fits.


----------



## gunner 9 (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice walleye. I like your fish stringer it fits.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice walleye. Any measurements on that bad boy.


----------



## dibb03 (Dec 17, 2007)

It went over 26 inches and 7 pounds.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

That fish deserves a "hell yeah"! 

Great catch!


----------



## justcantstop (Sep 11, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> That fish deserves a "hell yeah"!
> 
> Great catch!


_*COULDN'T AGREE MORE*_ :shock:


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> That is a nice "eye" Big female. Great job on the catch. I will get crap for this, but what the hell. I like to hook the "bigguns" to, and it is a hard thing to hook such a fish and then let it go. I'm not saying to let all you catch go! But I will keep one big one for the wall, and then let the rest go. I keep the smaller males for table fare. I like to let the females go so they can do there "spawn thing" I look at it like this...... For every big female you keep that is layind up to 50,000 eggs, and then of that 50,000 that actualy make it to 18" walleye is slim. I would guess about a 20% rate , if that. I think you are taking away from the "good fishery" and harming it.
> 
> Great fish though!!!!! It has been about two years since I have landed a 10 plus pounder.  Hope I can do it this year, I have four on the wall now, so I don't "need" another one.....Great job!!!!!


Well Put, I would have said the same thing but would have been accused of being a C&R nazi 
I keep 2/4 fish i catch depending on size species and how hungry i am


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice Eye!
Those are good eatin out of other places, let us know if it tastes ok.


----------



## Senior (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice walleye. I hope to get into some at Willard and Starvation this year.

Don’t feel guilty about taking it home. You hurt the walleye population in Utah lake as bad as someone taking a 5 gallon bucket of water out of Willard would hurt the water level. :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Senior said:


> Very nice walleye. I hope to get into some at Willard and Starvation this year.
> 
> Don't feel guilty about taking it home. You hurt the walleye population in Utah lake as bad as someone taking a 5 gallon bucket of water out of Willard would hurt the water level. :wink:


I disagree with you, Senior!
The 5 gallons of water at Willard would be sorely missed!!!


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

That picture is of one ugly fish in this anglers eyes I.M.H.O

at least you got some fishing in wtg.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's one bad 'eye! Nice catch!


----------



## tcb (Sep 26, 2007)

Of course, being from Minnesota, I think it's beautiful! :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

takemefishin said:


> That picture is of one ugly fish in this anglers eyes I.M.H.O
> 
> at least you got some fishing in wtg.


The walleye fishermen are glad you think it's ugly. If walleye were a "pretty" fish, everybody would target them.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I think the walleye is a beautiful fish. When you're bringing 'em in, they kinda look like a trout with a weight problem (faced from the front, like this)

trout ('')
walleye ( '' )

Wider = Nice filets


----------

